# Modern Arch Bar



## bairdco (Aug 1, 2016)

A friend of mine wanted me to build him a custom bike, so I built this up.

70's japanese city bike frame i welded an arch into, nexus 3 speed, duplicolor metalcast orange fake annodized paint over all the chrome, and a brooks conquest saddle I scored for 20 bucks.

Not too old, not exactly vintage, but a smooth, clean rider.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 27, 2016)

Cool, I have a 60s Racer frame I want to build like that.


----------

